# Chrome alles ausblenden bis auf die Website ( aber nicht Vollbildmodus )



## Bullz (10. Januar 2018)

hi, 

hätte gerne nur die reine webseite. Ähnlich wie man sie sieht wenn man mit F11 unter Windows den Vollbildmodus aktivert ... ABER begrenzt auf die Fenstergröße. Würde gerne kleine Teile von vielen Websites nebeneinander sehen und Adressleiste Lesezeichen usw brauch ich dabei nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2018)

Die Bookmarkleiste lässt sich in den Einstellungen ausblenden. Bei der Adressleiste sieht es eher schlecht aus.


----------

